# Cruze Concept Fog Inserts



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

I haven't seen these before, but the shape is for use with the RS package. I wouldn't try to buy if you don't have the RS package... Look great though, if you like chrome!


----------



## Calintz (Jul 21, 2011)

I like it but not a fan of chrome though lol


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Where could i buy these haha ill test them out for everyone! If i were to buy these, id plastidip ALL the chrome to black or gun metal color! Im plastidipping all my chrome on my rs, except the door handles!


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

boats, by any chance you know where i could get these from?


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

I have no idea where he found them, but I'll look.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

They're from the cruze concept... was hoping someone had replicated them by now.
I like chrome trim on black, looks classy imo. 

The all black are already available. Check Ebay or 
http://www.google.com/imgres?q=curr...&w=550&h=359&ei=ovk-T6j5HKmw2wWSsO2HCA&zoom=1

I like the bigger and enclosed led's as well as the matching honey comb and chrome trim.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

I assume that with the all black you have to already have fog lights installed. I might just buy em and have my dealer install them with the new light panel instead of buying both sets.


----------



## Protizmenos (Feb 24, 2011)

Wholesale Kill myself to sale!2012 new year discount Chervolet Cruze LED long style straight daytime running light

Much better


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Yeah those were going to be my next option.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

personally, i really like the very first ones you posted! Ill try finding these! 

P.S. Thanks boats !


----------

